# Gom 02/17/19



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was bachelor'n it this weekend so I asked a buddy if him and his boys wanted to head out!!! They took me up on it and we headed out about 0530. A bit foggy and rough but temps were purty comfortable! We used cut bait/frozen cigs/squid. Dang ruby's were thick but not as thick as the triggers! Caught tons of em, sure glad they are more endangered then snaps!!! Caught a good bit of smaller snaps, and one reef donkey with a ruby red lip. Dang snaps all got ate by the plague of flipper!!! They followed the boat around but it was funny they wouldn't dare eat a trig!!! 1 tail smacked one to death but didn't eat it!!! It sucks not being able to bring anything home but awesome to get out on the water. Ride back in wasn't too bad and got back about 1530. Boat performed awesome...52 mph at 5100 rpm making a steady 2.2 GPM. That's with a full sled (4 adults/gear):thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out flipper in the background of my AJ pic!!!:whistling: AJ was a little big fer it!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice trip, what kinda fuel and speed do you get at 3500?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a great way to spend the day!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice trip, what kinda fuel and speed do you get at 3500?


No clue, I like SPEED!!! I would think mid to high 3's maybe?:thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jason said:


> No clue, I like SPEED!!! I would think mid to high 3's maybe?:thumbsup:





I would bet higher MPG, maybe in the mid 4's.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like fun


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I would bet higher MPG, maybe in the mid 4's.


Just hard to make myself back off the throttle!!! I have been doing that in my truck and it's killing me but I went from 19 mpg to 22.8 ifin I keep it at 60 pushing a tad under 1500 rpm!!! I may just have to try to see... 

Heck if I could squeeze 4 outta my sled, I could venture A LOT further out!!!:whistling: Only have a 90 gal tank!:shifty:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I hear ya Jason but I am all about saving gas so I can fish more. You have the boat that is my favorite.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good day of catching Jason. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad to see you out there putting that boat to good use ! No mingos or white snapper ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I'm glad to see you out there putting that boat to good use ! No mingos or white snapper ?


NOTHING to bring home!!! Hard ta get past them toothy little trigs! Since flipper was eating every snapper we sent back, maybe I need to have some snapper sushi while I'm out there!!!! hahaha If I had a big aerator cooler/live well I should put all the snaps in one spot then chunk em out on the run to the next spot to try to get them to live but I'm sure FWC would frown upon that!!!:shifty:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun.
Whyme


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Very Cool


----------

